# Packers Preseason on KU FTA



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Start times for Packers Pre-Game are:
-Saturday, Aug 15 vs Cleveland - 6:30 p.m. central
-Saturday, Aug 22 vs Buffalo - 6:30 p.m. central
-Friday, Aug 28 at Arizona - 8:30 p.m. central
-Thursday Sept 3 at Tennessee - 6:30 p.m. central

All of the Packers' four preseason contests will be aired state-wide on WFRV, the Official Packers Station. If you happen to live out of the state, you can still watch coverage via satellite: Digital Ku-Band satellite on AMC 1 (103° West), transponder 18 (DL Freq 12060.0V) . 

http://www.packers.com/news/releases/2009/08/04/3/


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you for the heads up as I prefer the feed over OTA. I'll have to park my old BUD over AMC 1.


----------

